
Robert A. Caro: “The Power Broker” 40 Years Later - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/14/books/review/the-power-broker-40-years-later.html
======
smacktoward
I'm making my way through Caro's monumental multi-volume LBJ documentary _The
Years of Lyndon Johnson_ , and it's just fantastic. Highly recommended if
you're at all interested in midcentury America.

------
skywhopper
I plowed through the 66 hour audiobook version of this after failing to get
through the paper copy. It's a completely fascinating book about all the ways
Robert Moses contrived to leverage power to gain more power and ultimately to
reshape the entire New York City area to his will. Thankfully Jane Jacobs and
many others pushed back before he could destroy Manhattan completely, but his
legacy in terms of automobile-dependence, racially segregated neighborhoods,
inadequate mass-transit and to be fair, some nice parks, will live on for
decades.

------
applecore
The seventh paragraph must be the longest I've ever read in the _Times_.

------
nimish
I wish this would come out in an ebook format. The physical copy is a
doorstop.

------
noblethrasher
John Siracusa has recommended this book on a number of occasions.

